# Southern Farm Show



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Any of Y'all going to the Southern Farm Show in Raleigh, N.C. this week or the National Show in Louisville next week.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going to Raleigh either Thursday or Friday. Thought about going to Louisville as I have never been to that one but I don't really know if I want to drive that far at the moment.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Yea the Louisville show looks nice but getting there this time of year might be a pain.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes, the Louisville show is so very large that you cannot possibly do it justice in one day...but is it ever impressive. Some guys go every year....I don't like to do that as it just puts expensive thoughts in my mind....so once every 3-4 years for Louisville is plenty for me. Have not been to the show at Raleigh...is it at a nice facility? Can you enjoy most everything in a day?

Regards, Mike


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

Mike, you can do it pretty much in a day, nice facility N.C. State fairgrounds, would love to go to Louisville but no chance this year. Will go to Raleigh probably Thursday. I've already got the expensive thoughts in my head LOL.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Looks like I will be there Friday and Saturday. Wanted to go Thursday, but have to go to a crop ins. meeting Thursday morning. I am heading down there Thursday afternoon.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Mike: "Raleigh...is it at a nice facility?"

It's a lot various buildings that aren't very well interconnected or not at all, if the weather is bad you'll be out in it trying to get from one building to another and there's a lot displays outside, including some temp. buildings. There is a covered walkway between maybe one or two buildings. Last year it was so windy one of the temporary covered walkways blew over while we were there. You can easily see everything in one day.

NDVA Hayman: It ends on Friday afternoon.

We haven't decided whether we're going or not. With calves dropping almost daily it would be tough. I seems no matter what day you go it's always cluttered with masses of high school students that go just to get out of class. You tell they don't really care whether they're there or not, something I would have done in my day ;-)

Link to the show.

http://www.southernshows.com/sfs


----------



## SVFHAY (Dec 5, 2008)

I always liked all the tobacco equipment at the southern show, some crazy lookin stuff to a yankee. Grits for breakfast, Carolina barbecue for lunch & warm weather. Do they still have the giant self propelled grocery cart with a big block chev on display? That was a little weird. The fairgrounds are nice but I always had trouble navigating around Raleigh, not one highway in that place goes straight.

If the weather is nice next week I hope to make it to Louisville.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The grocery buggy was there last year. Yea Raleigh's roads are really messed up.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Just looked at forecast for National Farm Machinery Show in Louisville next week. A 50% chance of wintery mix for the first day. We go ever couple of years but not looking promising for 2014. For us it's about a two hour drive and makes for a very full day. It's hard to go through all of it in one day; usually look at exhibitors list and try to map out a route through it to see the ones important to us. It's all indoors in the same complex. At closing time they make sure no one slips by to get into the truck/tractor pull area -- visitors should make sure they are close to an exit at their parking area or they get to walk all the way around the building, BTDT :huh: I can always keep track of the dates for NFMS as will almost be on Valentine's day.

The first year Jeff & I were married farming was 'his thing' and not mine but I thought it would be fun and my Valentine to him. :wub: This was 1997 and we first went into exhibit hall with spray coupes, lots and lots of spray coupes. Every where we went were spray coupes, I know there were enough of them for every man, woman, & child in North America to have had one, apparently I was mistaken because we don't have (or need ) one.

Had seen the Sun Belt advertised in magazines and after hearing you'all talk about it on here, that sounds like a destination - warm weather & real demonstrations.

Shelia


----------

